
The lonely pretty girl syndrome and invite-only websites - eduardordm
http://eduardo.intermeta.com.br/posts/2013/7/8/lonely-pretty-girls-and-beta-lists
======
korussian
I can't guess how many web apps have lost me because, instead of signing up
right then and there, they waited a few weeks to put a beta link in my
mailbox. By then, I'd moved on.

You don't sell anything by telling your customers to come back at an
indeterminate time later. I'm here now, so let me give you my attention (and
possibly money).

------
hobs
Couldn't agree more, this is also why doing some capacity planning before your
post it to hn or slashdot or whatever is a great idea. The first thing I do on
an invite only website is say "oh cool, I cant use this." The second thing I
do is anything else because I am not coming back to that website. Same goes
for products rendered inoperable by the traffic slam, I know it sucks, but if
there is nothing to try to keep me, you need to have the best idea ever for me
to visit your page ever again(and I still probably wont).

------
johnjlocke
tl;dr DN is really HN with a better interface, but the same type of comments
you'd read here and a similar format.

